# This makes me so angry



## txrepgirl (Oct 31, 2010)

It makes me so angry when some sellers try to rip people off like this. I can't believe he is trying to sell a Argentine b/w and the other one looks like a extrem giant to me as a pair of Argentine blue Tegus :crazy . As far as I remember they don't breed in the fall and have hatchlings in the spring. I feel like pm that person and giving them a piece of my mind. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=53&de=816114" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=53&de=816114</a><!-- m -->


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks like two males to me, and I do not see a blue tegu, lol. Also Ken has an ad for an All American, he says they look awesome as adults. How can that be when last year was the first year I bred them? :roll: :crazy It's all about the money, forget about good business.


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Nov 1, 2010)

So Dave doesnt breed american tegus? One of those lizards look like a giant, the other looks like a normal 150 bucks!!! Just go ahead and call him girl, talk to him like a prospective buyer and see how much he knows how to tell the difference, if he knows the difference, then burn him. I would. I did it already with a guy selling a columbian tegu for 115 and I told him straight to his face, that was stupid. He bought it for that much online because he thought it was an argentine and saw it wasnt but still is trying to sell it for that price because, thats what he paid for it I showed him my argentines and what they should look like and I was out of there.... what a numbnut. I wont call people retards anymore since they are usually smarter


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 1, 2010)

Kingwolf26 said:


> So Dave doesnt breed american tegus? One of those lizards look like a giant, the other looks like a normal 150 bucks!!! Just go ahead and call him girl, talk to him like a prospective buyer and see how much he knows how to tell the difference, if he knows the difference, then burn him. I would. I did it already with a guy selling a columbian tegu for 115 and I told him straight to his face, that was stupid. He bought it for that much online because he thought it was an argentine and saw it wasnt but still is trying to sell it for that price because, thats what he paid for it I showed him my argentines and what they should look like and I was out of there.... what a numbnut. I wont call people retards anymore since they are usually smarter



Who is Dave, did you click on the link she posted? It is Josh that has the ad.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Link doesn't work anymore. Probably for the best lol


----------



## txrepgirl (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, after posting this thread on here I went back and pm him. I told him straight up that I think he is being very rude for trying to rip people off like this and that he should be reported. I send him some photos of some 100% Argentine blue Tegus in case he doesn't know how they look like. It looks like me giving him a piece of my mind ( I hate doing this ) worked because he took the site down. 

Kingworl26. If you are talking about DaveDragon then no. He doesn't breed the All Americans. Just Bobby Hill breeds them. Dave breeds the 100% Argentine blue Tegus. 

Bobby. He probably was talking about DaveDragon. But I could be wrong. I saw the add, too, about the All American. But I kept my mouth shut about that one.


----------



## chelvis (Nov 1, 2010)

I saw this ad contacted him and no response. I hate to see some person get ripped off. I like how he said they are ready to breed this year and will hatch in spring. Hopefully no one fell for it.


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Nov 1, 2010)

No i was meaning this guy here in colorado, i would think members on here would be more educated and ive seen Daves blues and they look nice.


----------



## txrepgirl (Nov 2, 2010)

chelvis. I didn't get a e-mail back from him either. It looks like we ticked him off. I tried to pm him to ask him how he knows how the All Americans look like as adults. He has his contact edited. Before I could pm him without loging in ( being a member on Kingsnake.com ). Now you can just pm him when you are a member and log in. 


Kingwolf26. What do you mean by " i would think members on here would be more educated " ?


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 3, 2010)

Kingwolf26 said:


> No i was meaning this guy here in colorado, i would think members on here would be more educated and ive seen Daves blues and they look nice.



Really? It was Josh at Outback that had the animals in the ad, where did this Colorado Dave come in? As for educated, I would watch out with personal attacks here, you will learn they will get you the door if they continue.


----------

